# Neue Version STEP 7 V5.5



## Kai (24 März 2010)

Angeblich soll die neue Version STEP 7 V5.5 im April 2010 kommen:



> STEP 7 V5.5
> „ Betriebssysteme
> „ XP Professional
> -> Keine Freigaben mehr für Windows Vista!
> ...


 


> Comes on april, and on july or august the PLCSim, S7Graph, SCL,... supports Win 7.
> 
> End of year Step7 Basic V11 wil come, it integrates full flexible and supports 1200 V2.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/W...ow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=194037&Language=en

Gruß Kai


----------



## Paule (24 März 2010)

By, by Step 7, schön wars gewesen. :-(

OK, die neuen Veranstaltungen heißen also dann "11 nach 7". 
Ist zwar ziemlich spät, aber noch machbar.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 März 2010)

die Informationen scheinen mir nicht wirklich glaubwürdig...... Immerhin ist nächste Woche schon April


----------



## centipede (25 März 2010)

Jungs, ihr bezieht eure Infos von den falschen Seiten


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr bezieht eure Infos von den falschen Seiten



Zumal der Beitrag das Zitat eines Zitates darstellt und das auch nur 
im SIEMENS Forum. Das dieser Unsinn so dort stehengelassen wird
ist mehrwürdig.


----------



## Kai (25 März 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das dieser Unsinn so dort stehengelassen wird
> ist mehrwürdig.


 
Wenn Du andere Informationen hast, immer raus damit.

Gruß Kai


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2010)

> Next year, the V11.5 and V12 may come.
> Here are Step7 and WinCC then also be integrated



soso da soll also schon - bei allen Unzulänglichkeiten von S7-Basic - Step7 VOLL integriert sein. 
Es gibt noch nicht einmal ein SICHTBARES AWL und SCL und das soll über 
Nacht ohne Einführungphase ggf. auf den alten Plattform S7-300/400 laufen.
Dieser Teil des Zitates macht für mich den Text unglaubwürdig.

Ich kann mir - bei den fehlenden Features von S7-Basic nicht vorstellen,
damit zeitnah effektiv programmieren zu können.


----------



## Kai (25 März 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> soso da soll also schon - bei allen Unzulänglichkeiten von S7-Basic - Step7 VOLL integriert sein.


 
Das STEP 7 und WinCC bereits nächstes Jahr in STEP 7 Basic integriert sein sollen, kann ich mir selber nicht vorstellen.

Wie man aber bereits an der Überschrift erkennen kann, ging es mir bei meinem Beitrag um die neue Version STEP 7 V5.5. 
Und das diese neue Version nächsten Monat herauskommen soll, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.

Aber natürlich handelt es sich hier nur um Spekulationen, solange wir keine offiziellen Informationen haben.

Gruß Kai


----------



## JesperMP (25 März 2010)

Zu die Gerüchte über STEP7 v5.5:
Die erwähnte Neuheiten lauten nicht revolutionär, nur diese zwei find Ich interessant:


> „ Anwenderdefinierte Webseiten
> „ Block Privacy


Haben diese Anwenderdefinierte Webseiten mehr funktionalität als wie es gibt heute ?
Ist Block Privacy eine Art Know-How-Protect das wirklich funktioniert ?


----------



## tymanis (25 März 2010)

Ich habe gestern extra einen Rechner mit WinXP aufgesetzt.....

Für mich wäre alleine hier der Grund auf ein Update zu springen. Es nervt mich zwischen XP und 7, meinem Privatsystem, hin und her zu springen.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 März 2010)

ich wäre jetzt auch zunächst überrascht, dass Siemens so früh nach Erscheinen von Win7 Step7 dafür freigibt. Aber ich könnte mir das schon tatsächlich vorstellen, da ja Win7 schon recht lang als Beta vorlag und eigentlich Win6.1 heisst. Aber ist auch von mir natürlich nur reine Spekulation. Aus ein paar sehr kleinen Wissens- und Erfahrungshäppchen zusammengebaut.


----------



## jokey (26 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aber ich könnte mir das schon tatsächlich vorstellen, da ja Win7 schon recht lang als Beta vorlag und eigentlich Win6.1 heisst. Aber ist auch von mir natürlich nur reine Spekulation. Aus ein paar sehr kleinen Wissens- und Erfahrungshäppchen zusammengebaut.



Mit paar Tricks läuft es ja unter Win7. Für die restlichen Arbeiten hatten die auch schon viel Zeit jetzt, in sofern ist es durchaus plausibel.
Aber das es wiederum kein Vista Support haben soll, kann ich mir gar nicht denken, da dieser ja bereits implementiert ist -> der Post wird Fake sein.


----------



## zotos (26 März 2010)

jokey schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das es wiederum kein Vista Support haben soll, kann ich mir gar nicht denken, da dieser ja bereits implementiert ist...


Siemens hat ja nun auch eine Zeit lang seine Briefbeschwerer (Field PGs) mit Vista als OS verkauft. Aber im Grunde genommen würde es zu Siemens passen nun den Support dafür einzustellen.


----------



## JUNA (1 April 2010)

Kai schrieb:


> Das STEP 7 und WinCC bereits nächstes Jahr in STEP 7 Basic integriert sein sollen, kann ich mir selber nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Wie man aber bereits an der Überschrift erkennen kann, ging es mir bei meinem Beitrag um die neue Version STEP 7 V5.5.
> Und das diese neue Version nächsten Monat herauskommen soll, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.
> ...



Das Die Version 5.5 vor der Tür steht ist klar, Siemens nimmt teilweise schon selber Bezug darauf *- Produkt support, Beitrags-ID:*42122470
:TOOL:

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## vita-2002 (1 April 2010)

Ich habe nur so was gefunden:


> Es konnte zu dem/den Begriff(en)  "42122470" keine passenden Beiträge gefunden werden.


----------



## gravieren (2 April 2010)

HI


vita-2002 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur so was gefunden:


 

Versuche das hier.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/42122470


----------



## mst (6 August 2010)

hab jetzt step 7 v5.5 vor mir liegen.

hat das schon jemand installiert, freigegeben ist es such für win7 32b - weis jemand ob es auf 64b auch läuft?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 August 2010)

mst schrieb:


> hab jetzt step 7 v5.5 vor mir liegen.



Und woher? Im Rahmen des SUS?

64 Bit soll frühestens in einem Jahr kommen (7 nach 5-Info)


----------



## mst (6 August 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und woher? Im Rahmen des SUS?
> 
> 64 Bit soll frühestens in einem Jahr kommen (7 nach 5-Info)


 
ja, heute am vormittag gekommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2010)

@MST,
kannst du mal das Dokument "was ist neu" 
dazu hochladen?


----------



## mst (6 August 2010)

Anbei die die Neuerungen


----------



## IBFS (6 August 2010)

mst schrieb:


> Anbei die die Neuerungen


 
Ist das alles   

Und dafür eine neue Version  V X.5 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2010)

mst schrieb:


> Anbei die die Neuerungen



Lade doch mal das ganze Dokument hoch


----------



## mst (6 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Lade doch mal das ganze Dokument hoch


 
ich hätte da noch verschiedene sprachen zum anbieten


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 August 2010)

Naja ... Seven könnte ich ja gebrauchen ... aber sonst doch ein wenig mager ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2010)

mst schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch verschiedene sprachen zum anbieten


 
Siemens kommt mir schon lange Spanisch vor


----------



## Perfektionist (6 August 2010)

na, ja, das hier:





> [FONT=Arial, Tahoma, sans-serif]Ab STEP 7 V5.5 können Sie Taktsynchronität für IO-Devices projektieren.[/FONT]


hört sich für mich interessant an.

wegen Win7: das Dokument lässt offen, ob es sich um 32-Bit oder 64-Bit handelt. Aber bislang war ja immer nur von 32-Bit die Rede.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2010)

*Siemens vergisst nicht...*

Ich hatte vor einen Jahr einen neuen Rechner bekommen und hatte ein
Problemm mit meinen CP5512, der Rechner stürzte immer ab, so wie
in diesen Thread http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25422&highlight=cp5512

Also ich mich an die Hotline gewannt, wo dieses Problemm nicht gelöst
werden konnte. Also habe ich irgendwann den Rechner gestauscht und
konnte wieder arbeiten.
Gestern hatte ich folgende E-Mail von Siemens bekommen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Helmut_von_der_Reparatur,
> Wir haben auf Grund der uns zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen die von Ihnen gewünschten Änderungen durchgeführt, die in STEP7 V5.5 eingearbeitet werden.
> 
> Die Version ist nun zur Lieferung freigegeben. Sollten sie keinen SUS- Pflegevertrag haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren vertrieblichen Ansprechpartner, damit er Ihnen diese Version zukommen lassen kann. Ein Download ist leider nicht möglich, da für diese Version ein neuer Lizenzschlüssel erforderlich ist.
> ...


 

Ihr könnt glauben das die Freude groß ist, das ich jetzt den damals
neu angeschaften Rechner endlich seinen verwendung zuführen kann,
Programmieren und IBN von Siemens Automatisierungsgeräten. Wenn
ich nur wüsste wo die alte Gurke abgeblieben ist 
Schön zu wissen das die einen nicht bei Siemens vergessen 

Noch zur Information auf den Rechner stand auch Siemens drauf....


----------



## IBFS (2 September 2010)

Interessante Folien:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...ews_de.pdf?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=44371139

Also der direkte Zugriff auf Partner-CPUs ist schon sehr interessant.
Auch das Thema "SharedDevice" ging bisher etwas unter. Sind sehr
interessante Neuerungen.

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (3 September 2010)

Und wie läuft STEP 7 V5.5 so? Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen zu berichten?
Wenn der SIMATIC Manager den Focus hat und man drückt die Tasten WIN+E, stürzt er dann immer noch ab?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn der SIMATIC Manager den Focus hat und man drückt die Tasten WIN+E, stürzt er dann immer noch ab?


 
Diese Tastenkombi nehme ich nie  

Kleine aber feine Neuereung:

Ab sofort können auch die Kommentare der Schnittstellen Variablen in der Symbolinformation zum Netzwerk angezeigt werden.​ 
Sehr nett.​ 
Frank​


----------



## Perfektionist (3 September 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Und wie läuft STEP 7 V5.5 so? Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen zu berichten?


Auf XP drüberinstallieren: bislang keine Auffälligkeiten. Auf Win7/32 neu installieren ebenfalls ohne Auffälligkeiten (Der Installer sieht zwar, dass da was auf einer anderen Partition rumliegt, warnt aber zutreffender Weise davor, dort drüberzuinstallieren, da es sich ja um eine Installation unter anderem OS handeln könne).



PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn der SIMATIC Manager den Focus hat und man drückt die Tasten WIN+E, stürzt er dann immer noch ab?


Diesen Effekt hab ich nun nicht nachvollziehen können, weder bei V5.4+XP noch bei V5.5+Win7


----------



## vita-2002 (3 September 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn der SIMATIC Manager den Focus hat und man drückt die Tasten WIN+E, stürzt er dann immer noch ab?



Das habe ich nie verwendet, für dich aber extra getestet: keine Abstürze


----------



## PN/DP (3 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ab sofort können auch die Kommentare der Schnittstellen Variablen in der Symbolinformation zum Netzwerk angezeigt werden.


Na, das wurde aber auch Zeit.

Was die Abstürze des SIMATIC Managers bei WIN+E betrifft, da bin ich anscheinend ziemlich der einzige, wo das so ist.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum der das bei mir macht (das Fenster verschwindet einfach und beim nächsten Start hat 
er alle Fenster- und Spalten-Einstellungen inklusive zuletzt geladener Projekte vergessen).
Das ist bei mir gefühlt "schon immer" so, auf allen Notebooks und allen Windows XP Servicepacks. Ich glaube mich 
zu erinnern, daß das auch schon unter Windows 98 SE so war, weiß aber nicht mehr, seit welcher Step7-Version.

Naja, ich habe mich ja daran gewöhnt, erst einem anderen Fenster den Focus zu geben, bevor ich mit WIN+E einen 
Windows Explorer starte.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## SWI (3 September 2010)

*Wo kann man Step 7 5.5 beziehen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand verraten woher man die die Version 5.5 beziehen kann. Bei Siemens im Katalog kann ich nur Version 5.4 finden.

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...ree=CatalogTree&regionUrl=/de#activetab=order&

Gruß SWI


----------



## Sven_HH (3 September 2010)

SWI schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand verraten woher man die die Version 5.5 beziehen kann. Bei Siemens im Katalog kann ich nur Version 5.4 finden.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.spsforum.de/heir

versuch es mal

hier


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2010)

*Anlagenänderungen im laufenden Betrieb (CiR) *

Die in STEP 7-Versionen bis einschließlich V5.4 SP5 bestehenden Einschränkungen bei der HW-Konfiguration im RUN (CiR) für PROFIBUS beim Hochrüsten der STEP 7-Version sind in V5.5 nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (5 September 2010)

Habe jetzt STEP7 PROF 2010 bekommen, und installiert, inklusiv die zwei Options-Softwaren "Web2PLC" und "Block Privacy".

Block Privacy scheint ziemlich primitiv so sein.
Wenn ein Block kryptiert ist, kann man es nicht beobachten oder editieren, auch nicht in sein eigener Projekt. Mann muss es erst dekryptieren, dann kan man es wieder bearbeiten.
Es bedeutet, man muss immer wieder dekryptieren und kryptieren, wenn man mit Blöcke über ein längere Zeit arbeite. Ziemlich umständlich. 
Ich glaube das man wird schnell seine Projekte in zwei Versionen aufteilen, eine Version für das Programentwicklung (ohne kryptierung), und eine Version für freigabe (mit kryptierung).

Nun versuche ich die erste schritte mit Web2PLC ausprobieren. Dies wird etwas komplizierter. Wenn ich eine erste Eindruck bekommen habe, melde ich mir wieder.
Bei der Benutzereinrichtung sehe ich schon ein Problem. Es gibt nur ein Einteilung in Read-Only und Read-Write. Das heisst das man kann keine Mehrstufigen Berechtigungen haben, wie z.B. Normalen Benutzer versus Administrator.


----------



## Paule (5 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> *Anlagenänderungen im laufenden Betrieb (CiR) *
> 
> Die in STEP 7-Versionen bis einschließlich V5.4 SP5 bestehenden Einschränkungen bei der HW-Konfiguration im RUN (CiR) für PROFIBUS beim Hochrüsten der STEP 7-Version sind in V5.5 nicht mehr vorhanden.
> 
> Frank




Das heißt auf Deutsch?
Ich kann nun die Hardware übertragen ohne das die CPU in stopp geht?
Was soll das mit dem Profibus, geht es nur wenn ich Profibusmodule drin habe, das macht ja auch kein Sinn!?


----------



## IBFS (5 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Das heißt auf Deutsch?
> Ich kann nun die Hardware übertragen ohne das die CPU in stopp geht?
> Was soll das mit dem Profibus, geht es nur wenn ich Profibusmodule drin habe, das macht ja auch kein Sinn!?


 
Du fügst in den Profibus-DP Strang, den du CIR-fähig mach willst, einfach
ein CIR-Objekt ein. Dieses CIR-Objekt ist ein Logischer Platzhalter für 
IRGENDEINE Profibuskomponente (z.B. ET200S) Das Projekt mit dem
CIR-Objekt muss natürlich auf der CPU geladen sein, sonst weiß die CPU
ja nicht, dass da ein Strang ist der nach CIR Regeln erweiterbar sein soll.
D.h. jetzt einmal runterladen. Dabei geht natürlich die CPU in STOP - logisch! 


Soweit zur Vorbereitung!

Sollst du nun drei Wochen später noch ne ET200S nachschieben, dann 
einfach in die HWKonfig einfügen und RUNTERLADEN!!! Falls du nur diese
EINE Änderung gemacht hast und nicht noch andere Sachen, dann wird
die Änderung heruntergeladen OHNE das die CPU in STOP geht.

Da habe ich mit ner S7-400 schon *2004* gemacht, ja solange gibt es das schon.


Grüße


Frank


----------



## Paule (5 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Da habe ich mit ner S7-400 schon *2004* gemacht, ja solange gibt es das schon.


Was ist dann daran neu?


----------



## IBFS (5 September 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Was ist dann daran neu?


 
1. So wie du gefragt hast, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du CIR bisher überhaupt garnicht kanntest.
2. Ging früher CIR in bestimmten Fällen nicht und genau das Faktum, das diese Einschränkungen exisitierten und jetzt behoben sind, habe ich zitiert - mehr nicht.

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (6 September 2010)

*Projektpfade ...*

ich stelle gerade fest, dass es zweierlei Projektpfade bei Windows 7 gibt. Einmal C:\Programme\Siemens\Step7\S7Proj, zum zweiten C:\*Program Files*\Siemens\Step7\S7Proj. Bei Neuanlage eines Projekts wird der Ordner "Programme" benutzt, beim Dearchivieren der Ordner "Program Files". Windows selbst fasst wohl diese zwei Ordner, die bei XP durchaus getrennt auftreten konnten, dem Anschein nach zu einem gemeinsamen Ordner zusammen. Im Übrigen wird beim Dearchivieren nicht mehr automatisch dieses S7Proj-Verzeichnis angeboten - wahrscheinlich rührt dies daher.


----------



## PN/DP (6 September 2010)

*Junctions*

Da sind sich die Step7-Module wohl noch nicht ganz einig, ob auf den lokalisierten oder den echten Program Files-Ordner zugegriffen wird.
*C:\Programme* ist seit Windows Vista nur eine Junction auf *C:\Program Files*.

ZDNet erläutert das Konzept + Tool für Windows XP
Tool: Junction 1.05 für Windows XP und Windows Server 2003

MSDN Library: Junction Points


> If the user changes the system language to a language other than English, the per-user and system junction points will be created with localized names.



Aufschlußreiche Diskussion, was man mit Junctions nicht tun sollte:
warum kann ich nicht c:\Programme unter Windows 7 in die Explorer Adresszeile eingeben, anklicken geht aber.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## jd_otter (17 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Kleine aber feine Neuereung:
> 
> Ab sofort können auch die Kommentare der Schnittstellen Variablen in der Symbolinformation zum Netzwerk angezeigt werden.​
> Sehr nett.​


 

Entschuldigung, aber IMHO ist so was eine selbstverstaendlichkeit.

Aber vielen, vielen Dank :TOOL: Siemens, dass so was nach 10 Jahre Entwicklung endlich implementiert ist.

Traurig, eigentlich...


----------



## jd_otter (17 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor einen Jahr einen neuen Rechner bekommen und hatte ein
> Problemm mit meinen CP5512...
> 
> Ihr könnt glauben das die Freude groß ist, das ich jetzt den damals
> ...


 
Gut, sehr schoen, freut mich echt fuer dich. So'n Rechner der da nutlos in der Ecke vor sich hin verstaubt, ist ja auch nix.

Lese ich daraus, dass das Programm mit Lizenz einfach mal umsonst war? Ich habe naehmlich noch so'ne Liste mit so'n 100+ Punkte drauf (wobei das gelinde gesagt noch laengst nicht alles ist), und wenn ich fuer jeden Punkt eine Lizenz frei habe, dann bin ich locker fuer die naechste Paar Leben versorgt...   




> Noch zur Information auf den Rechner stand auch Siemens drauf....


 
*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

jd_otter schrieb:


> Gut, sehr schoen, freut mich echt fuer dich. So'n Rechner der da nutlos in der Ecke vor sich hin verstaubt, ist ja auch nix.
> 
> Lese ich daraus, dass das Programm mit Lizenz einfach mal umsonst war? Ich habe naehmlich noch so'ne Liste mit so'n 100+ Punkte drauf (wobei das gelinde gesagt noch laengst nicht alles ist), und wenn ich fuer jeden Punkt eine Lizenz frei habe, dann bin ich locker fuer die naechste Paar Leben versorgt...
> 
> ...


 
umsonst waren die Lizensen nicht, aber vergebens gekauft.

Mittlerweile ist der Rechner auch wieder im Einsatz, wir haben ja
noch andere Programmieradapter wie z.b. die von Deltalogic oder
einen CP5711.


----------

